# kilz paint



## andy1015 (Apr 28, 2011)

anybody try the kilz paint?...its available here at the home depots...cheap...seems to work pretty good. I wouldnt use it on a high end repaint, but for turn and burns....it rocks


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

The Kilz Pro-X 300 is good. It's my favorite for celings. I'll be using 10 gallons today to paint a garage.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Waiting behind 4 DIY's sucks.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

^^^ and that's why I don't buy my paint at the big box stores.


----------



## aroplate (Aug 21, 2013)

The original oil base Kilz works fine for stain blocking interior work, that is unless you're using the reformulated crap they sell here in Cali.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Love the Pro X 370 dead flat white for ceilings


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> Love the Pro X 370 dead flat white for ceilings


The 370 is semigloss


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Almost picked up a few 5s of eggshell but found a better deal at Vista in their 5000 Vpro series. so im trying that now


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

oops...my bad


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Waiting behind 4 DIY's sucks.


Even when it's your turn, you're going to be disappointed. :whistling2:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> The Kilz Pro-X 300 is good. It's my favorite for celings. I'll be using 10 gallons today to paint a garage.


10gal? Must not have a great spreadrate.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> 10gal? Must not have a great spreadrate.


It does TJ. But I did 2 full coats and still had like 1.5 gal. for touch ups.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

It covers surprisingly well. Best low priced paint I've ever used.


----------

